# Sad Times - DM Genie Closed Down



## Archade (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey all,

I just dropped by www.dmgenie, and the product is no longer for sale, and the forums are shut down.

I'm very sad to see that.  I was hoping to use DMGenie for Pathfinder when it came out.  It was a great program for rule references.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Aug 12, 2009)

The main site worked for me (but I had to use the correct URL ).

However, the forums did not.

Given that Janik seems to have abandoned DM Genie, I wouldn't expect any further updates from that direction.  Instead, check out GeniesLamp and GeniesBottle on Yahoo! Groups as both are quite active.  Also, there's a Pathfinder group there.


----------



## Veander (Nov 21, 2009)

Several Yahoo group members have gone and started a group specifically aimed at updating the program for Pathfinder.  It's sad Janik has disappeared from the scene, but the loyal owners of the program are surging on!


----------



## Zym (Oct 12, 2010)

*DM Geini has been Reactivated*

The Project is once again alive and had a recent update on Sept 28. Mainly for small updates and bug squashing but who knows where it may lead.

Anyhow, just an FYI.


----------



## faith1806 (Oct 21, 2010)

lol,LOGIn the new URL, good luck


----------

